# New Kahr CW9 = RECOIL MONSTER!?!?!?



## redterror

I finally took my CW9 to the range today. the gun has a massive recoil pulse making me miss big time, my shots seem to hit low. Could something be wrong w/my gun? other than that there were no functional issues with the gun. I also took a Taurus PT111 pro and I can hit fairly well & consistently with it, both are 9mm. What do you guys think? is it the gun or me?


----------



## Glenn-SC

I have a P9, which is very similar to and actually slightly lighter than your CW9.
The P9 has a light recoil.
Nothing similar to what you describe, and I can not imagine what would cause yours to have excess recoil.
Barrel issues?
Wrong springs?


----------



## recoilguy

I was going to reply to this on the other forum but it seems to have been covered there pretty thoughoughly. The CW9 in my experiance is not a recoil monster. It is pretty tame compared to other guns its size and even to other larger ones. Be sure all your trchnique is correct. stanse, grip trigger control ect. Trigger control and grip are the key here in my opinion. Most missing is due to poor trigger control and improper grip technique.

It is very hard to say for sure but I would practice pulling the Kahr trigger. it is long and sometimes if you have your finger improperly on the trigger you have to readjust when you are shooting which will cause your grip to loosen and the gun to move and the recoil to be more felt.

Without seeing you shoot I can not say, good luck the CW9 is a great gun and normally very accurate

RCG


----------



## clarke9mm

*Hmmm....*



redterror said:


> I finally took my CW9 to the range today. the gun has a massive recoil pulse making me miss big time, my shots seem to hit low. Could something be wrong w/my gun? other than that there were no functional issues with the gun. I also took a Taurus PT111 pro and I can hit fairly well & consistently with it, both are 9mm. What do you guys think? is it the gun or me?


I own a CW9 and a PM9 and they are very reasonable and accurate out to 45 feet... I also have shot a PM40.. and that was kinda' snappy... but still reasonable...

Low left is usually from overworking the trigger - if there's nothing wrong with the barrel or rails.


----------



## zhurdan

People aren't missing BECAUSE of the recoil... they're missing because they are ANTICIPATING the recoil. By the time the shooter feels the recoil, the bullet is already heading on it's merry way to where it was pointed when the hammer falls. Not even Angelina Jolie can make a bullet go other than where it was pointed at ignition.

Many times, people will think a gun is inaccurate or something is wrong because they don't realize the root cause of the problem... the shooter. 

Jerking the trigger, pushing the gun in anticipation, shooting too fast for their skill level and so on. I'd recommend some dry fire drills and a competent shooting buddy to help diagnose where the real problem lies.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hmmm... "Massive recoil pulse"...
What ammunition are you using? Military surplus? Cheap reloads from the local range or gun shop? High-quality commercial rounds? What weight bullet, at what velocity?
(Could someone have sold you inappropriate ammunition?)

Another way to tell whether it's you or the gun: Have the rangemaster, or some other _very experienced_ pistol shooter, shoot a magazine-full of your normal ammunition, and see what happens.


----------



## Lefty Shotlow

Not sure what to think about your recoil concern. To me the CW9 seems to have a very light recoil. However, when I first got the pistol I was shooting low left a lot, especially on "draw and fire" drills. Took me a couple of hundred rounds to realize I needed to change my grip to adapt to the combination of narrow grip and double action trigger. Once I lowered my grip slightly I was POA. If you've been shooting primarily single actions try checking your grip.


----------



## jyo

*Cw9*

Well, I have two CW9s (one for me, one for wife) and would hardly describe the recoil as "Monster"---its just a smaller 9mm (not the smallest)---my wife shoots (and hits) with hers all the time---and she is not a real gun person. I believe you may need some shooting instruction---you just need to learn how to properly hold the pistol and avoid flinching. Good luck.


----------



## NickFox

Well spoke



zhurdan said:


> People aren't missing BECAUSE of the recoil... they're missing because they are ANTICIPATING the recoil. By the time the shooter feels the recoil, the bullet is already heading on it's merry way to where it was pointed when the hammer falls. Not even Angelina Jolie can make a bullet go other than where it was pointed at ignition.
> 
> Many times, people will think a gun is inaccurate or something is wrong because they don't realize the root cause of the problem... the shooter.


----------

